# Stabilizer



## sight011 (17. August 2010)

Hallo ich hab hier ne Canon 500D stehen, es gibt eine Funktion namens "Stabilizer", was der macht ist ja am Namen zu erkennen - aber wie arbeitet er?

Weiß das jemand


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildstabilisierung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C60ehMe3wQ8


----------



## chmee (20. August 2010)

Nochmal nachgehakt.. Bei Canon ist der Stabilizer immer im Objektiv, nicht im Gehäuse. Deswegen ist die Aussage 500D+Stabilizer n bisschen eigenartig.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2010)

Der Stabilizer Schalter ist auch auf dem Objektiv


----------

